# Visiting USA



## Sage (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi, Can someone help please, how long can I stay in the USA when visiting family for a holiday? and how long would I have to wait before I could visit again? I have read different things in different places. Thanks. C.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

You are from the UK and thus you can visit the US up to 90 days without a visa, under the visa waiver program. Do note that the rules have changed recently and you do need to fill out the ESTA online form at least 72 H before leaving your home country:

https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/

For stays above 90 days you will need a visitor's visa (B2).

I hope I have helped.


----------

